# Can someone please tell me the name of that one song with ghostlike whistling in the chorus please



## TargetTargetHey (Mar 20, 2021)

I don’t know how to describe the song cause I don’t know any lyrics but it sings the chorus and then goes to ghostlike/halloweenish cute whistling. every line in the chorus ends with a soft “aayyyyyyy”


----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 20, 2021)

Let’s try a guess 

Good Life” by OneRepublic,


“Lazy Song by Bruno Mars, 


“It Girl” by Jason Derulo


----------



## Go2TL (Mar 20, 2021)

I vote for Good Life” by OneRepublic


----------



## JiJi (Mar 20, 2021)

Young Folks?


----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 21, 2021)

JiJi said:


> Young Folks?


I always liked me some  PB&J


----------



## InboundDCguy (Mar 21, 2021)

“Ghost Town” - Adam Lambert?

Singer a guy/girl, genre, anything would be helpful.


----------



## Fix It (Mar 25, 2021)

It’s so nice to go back to a store without music. Just sayin.


----------

